
Elon Musk's Tunnel Under LA - kiddz
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/inside-tunnel-elon-musk-already-digging-los-angeles/
======
kiddz
I was at the announcement. . . How fast is tunneling currently? How could he
improve it by 5x to 10x?

